# need cpu-OID for D-link DES3226S "SNMP"



## no-chip (Oct 15, 2009)

i know i might not get an answer but i am getting desperate, so i use all available resources i got

first if you don't know what a OID are (related to SNMP), you don't need to read further ahead, believe me it will be a waste of your time

i have been searching for a OID to monitor CPU from a (layer2) DES3226S switch from D-link, i am using MRTG on a FreeBSD to get the info and make a graph on a web-server, 

the switch should be capable to use these MIBS
- MIB-II (RFC 1213)
- Bridge MIB (RFC 1493)
- RMON MIB (RFC 1757)
- 802.1Q VLAN MIB (RFC 2674)
- IGMP MIB (RFC 2833)
- If MIB (RFC 2233)
- Ethernet-like MIB (RFC 2358) - dot3statsTable
- D-Link enterprise MIB

however i don't see a OID to monitor CPU, any type will do i guess

i have been successful to monitor some cisco devices but i still need this important information to complete my monitor,
just to make it clear i am searching for the CPU and maybe memory usage not a bandwidth OID, this is working atm so no need for that

question
what are the OID for cpu usage on a DES3226S

please this is very important i am currently monitoring a project with over 400 computers and 70 switches, so i will be deeply grateful for any help


----------



## no-chip (Oct 15, 2009)

this thread is not dead, yet, 
still begging for a networking pro to get to me


----------

